# Peeing in Crate



## Dukejal (Sep 12, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

This is my first post to the forum but I have been reading for some time. I appreciate the experience and knowledge contained here.

I have a 15 month V named Calvin. He gets a morning walk, then a mid-day walk with a dog walker, and then some off-leash hiking or dog park time every day. However, we are having issues with him peeing in his crate between the mid-day walk and when we arrive home from work around 5pm. It does not appear to be a medical problem or needing to go situation as he can and has held it much longer than the necessary time.

We use a wire crate with a K9 Ballistic pad. We leave a couple of chew toys in the crate. He doesn't seem to hate his crate and goes in every time on first command (where he receives a treat).

Any ideas? We are out of them on our end.

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

How do you know it isn't medical?
One of the complaints of Rangers previous owners was he had started marking in the house.
The first day I had him, I noticed a tiny bit of blood at the end of his urine stream. It would only happen once or twice in a day. The rest of the time his urine was normal. Vet check, and put on antibiotics. 
No more blood, and he has never marked in my house.


----------



## Dukejal (Sep 12, 2017)

I suppose we aren't 100% sure. We can certainly take him in to rule it out. The reason we don't believe it is medical is that it isn't a new behavior and he doesn't have any trouble holding it or marking except for inside the crate.


----------

